# Beer primary question



## mikez104 (May 4, 2011)

I've done several batches of wine and in the primary I've always left the lid on the bucket very loose and stirred daily. 

In the instructions for my beer kit (Brew Master IPA) it says after pitching the yeast to snap the lid down on the bucket and air lock it. Do you all do this? Will this result in stressed yeast?

Thanks


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2011)

Nope. Continue to follow their directions.

you can also check our sister forum http://www.homebrewtalk.com/


----------



## mikez104 (May 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Nope. Continue to follow their directions.
> 
> you can also check our sister forum http://www.homebrewtalk.com/



Thanks Tom. I was wondering about kmeta as a sanitizer but that was answered in a previous post. I'll pick up something else.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2011)

equipment is almost the same, the chemicals are different. faster to bottle as well


----------



## mikez104 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help! One other question. Is timing critical on getting it out of the secondary? I travel every other week and there may be a chance that it stays in the carboy an extra week. 

My plan is to start it this weekend and transfer out of primary and into carboy next week when I return then leave it in there for a few weeks then prime and bottle. Then wait a few weeks and


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2011)

it will only help clear your beer. ENJOY the new hobby


----------



## WinoOutWest (May 5, 2011)

mikez104 said:


> Thanks for your help! One other question. Is timing critical on getting it out of the secondary? I travel every other week and there may be a chance that it stays in the carboy an extra week.



I am new to this as well and if you head over to homebrewtalk many guys don't recommend the secondary - they just leave it in the primary for 2-3 weeks and then straight to bottle saying it makes a better beer. FWIW.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2011)

If you are doing extract you can do that. Personally I do A/G and rack all into a secondary and sometimes a third racking. I don't have to worry anout what yeast is left as I keg and force carbonate.


----------



## WinoOutWest (May 5, 2011)

well actually I was referring to the conversations about the Brewhouse AG kits which is the only type of beer I have done so far.


----------



## mxsteve625 (May 5, 2011)

As previously stated and a few additional pointers:

Always arreate you wort really well before pitching yeast. This is the last time any air should be in contact with your beer. Put the lid on tight with an airlock.

DO NOT use K-meta. As Tom says chemicals are differnet. Differnet reactions occur.

I have always transfered to secondary for clariity reasons as I don't filter beer like I do wine.. I started with Extract brewing and now do all grain.

I am still carbonating and bottling naturally so claritiy is of some importance, although some yeast sediment in the bottle is to be expected. Hopefully in the near future I can start kegging.


----------



## Putterrr (May 9, 2011)

WinoOutWest said:


> well actually I was referring to the conversations about the Brewhouse AG kits which is the only type of beer I have done so far.



I made those kits for years and enjoyed every one. No More!

I would highly recommend the 23 litre kits from festa brew. I have only done the Pale Ale, Brown Ale and Blonde Lager so far. Noone believes that it is a home brewed beer. Even convinced the lady at the brew show to seek out these from a competitor. I will never go back and only cost $2 more. Sweet.

Cheers


----------



## Malkore (May 12, 2011)

mikez104 said:


> I've done several batches of wine and in the primary I've always left the lid on the bucket very loose and stirred daily.



Off topic, but I've made several batches of wine, and always snap the lid down and affix an airlock.

I don't stir until I'm adding finings/stabilizer, etc.

Not saying you are wrong...just that there's plenty of right ways to do things


----------

